# THE GLOBAL COOLING - O Arrefecimento Global



## Iceberg (25 Fev 2008 às 00:54)

Já o caracterizam como uma contecimento excepcional e inesperado, este grande arrefecimento global que o mundo, em particular o Hemisfério Norte, está a sofrer neste início de 2008 (a Península Ibérica está a ser uma excepção).

Vejam o artigo (e as fotos) no conceituado DailyMail:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...ews.html?in_article_id=516969&in_page_id=1811


----------



## filipept (25 Fev 2008 às 09:40)

Sem palavras...  

Para citar alguns comentários "onde está o Algore... Bono... ou o IPCC agora?"


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2008 às 09:48)

Essa noticia já foi referida pelo Luis França neste tópico http://www.meteopt.com/forum/europa/seguimento-europa-2008-a-1692-4.html

Excesso de frio tambem é consequência do aquecimento global vocês não percebem nada  CO2 CO2


----------

